# Manistee River



## BayCityKiddo (Feb 24, 2008)

Went out to a spot I like on the big Manistee last night. Didn't realize the drag on the reel I grabbed was broke so I wasn't able to land a fish / set the hook because line would come out as if the drag was on its lowest setting. (Next time i'll bring a backup....) The fish that hit just ended up coming off. I haven't been seeing many reports so I thought I'd post. There is definitely more fish in the river than I expected. If my reel wasn't broken I should have limited out in a 2 hour span easily.

One thing I was upset about was that there were about 5 other guys there last night. All of them being loud drunk and snagging.... Also a group of guys on a boat with flood lights that were snagging. I tried to get as far away from them as possible. I remember one guy leaving with fish as I was walking up and he told the others "good luck" and one of the other guys laughed and replied, "We don't need any luck for this." 

People like this disgust me. :rant:


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

I was fishing the big lake and there were guys at the cleaning station bragging about "hooking hundreds" on yarn...It's not even fishing guys c'mon already and learn how to fish! Still LOTS of fish in the big lake!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

I usually don't comment on this type post however, when its this obvious I have to ask, where is MDNR? If these guys are this lazy when it comes to fishing, I seriously doubt they've master minded a plan to outwit the authorities. so one might conclude, MDNR EITHER DOES'NT CARE OR I WAS WRONG IN MY CONCLUSION OF SNAGGERS NOT OUTSMARTING THEM. I'm not from Michigan, but spend many days on the rivers and I appreciate what it has to offer as we have nothing like it in my home state. Would calling MDNR and making a complaint get them to make an appearance in these locations and maybe get these yahoos off the river? Anyway, thanks for your post, and I think I'll go check the drag on my reels!


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info always appreciate a report.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Where are the CO's and DNR? Ask the state and the governor. Apparently this state is so broke we can't employ state workers (but can offer billions in tax breaks to the ultra rich). There are two (2) CO's to cover the entire NW. And the DNR is down to a skeleton crew. Snaggers know this and until we start valuing state workers nothing will change. My local government is even trying to get rid of the entire fire department because it is apparently too expensive. 

Some things are worth paying for, in my opinion.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Queequeg said:


> Where are the CO's and DNR? Ask the state and the governor. Apparently this state is so broke we can't employ state workers (but can offer billions in tax breaks to the ultra rich). There are two (2) CO's to cover the entire NW. And the DNR is down to a skeleton crew. Snaggers know this and until we start valuing state workers nothing will change. My local government is even trying to get rid of the entire fire department because it is apparently too expensive.
> 
> Some things are worth paying for, in my opinion.


More like ASK (the previous Govenor this?) cause remember she was gonna bring MI back to work, and we'd all be blown away.. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's a thought. Let the 2 C.O.'s that work that area start fining the snaggers and confiscating their tackle and vehicles and then sale the stuff to fund their departments. DEA does it and it works. My apologies for sounding out of touch with your states funding issues, this must be far more frustrating to a legit, local angler than an occasional visitor.


----------



## NoFish (Dec 30, 2010)

Wheres the DNR? 
Wheres the police?
People you can't have it both ways!!!!
Big goverment or Small goverment!!!

Remember Conservatives, Republicans and Tea party!!!! All want SMALL GOVERMENT!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yup them co's cant be everywhere at once and with lack of staff well i think its not hard to figure that one out. And most of your real snaggers the treble boys use cheap rods so its no lose to them. They would have to hire a crew just for snagging and still it wouldnt stop. I like walking up on people steelhead fishing with my green jacket on and the look on some of their faces tells ya right away what their up to until they realize im not who they thought i was at first glance.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

thats good stuff trout guy, I'll be on the internet looking for a green wading jacket tonight.


----------



## cornmeal (Dec 31, 2010)

last year at the homestead dam a 10 year old was fishing with her father he had her rigged with a 9ft fishing pole 15lb line and spawn she caught landed a king almost as big as her the first words out of my mouth were see guys you don't need thirty pound test and treble hooks to catch fish you could here a pin drop:evilsmile


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

NoFish said:


> Wheres the DNR?
> Wheres the police?
> People you can't have it both ways!!!!
> Big goverment or Small goverment!!!
> ...


YEP, SMALL Government is right!!! The (BARACK) show would lead one to think that the Conservatives, Republicans and Tea party all want the police, DNR, and peace officers alike to loose their job. Thats NOT what they mean when they refer to small government! Take the blind fold off and you'll realize that!!!

For Example:
A wise and frugal government which shall restrain men from injuring one another, which shall leave them otherwise free to regulate their own pursuits of industry and improvement, and shall not take from the mouth of labor the bread it has earned. This is the sum of good government.  Thomas Jefferson

This is a thread for the SOUND OFF FORUM! As this one can be debated for hrs!!


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

johnnie555 said:


> YEP, SMALL Government is right!!! The (BARACK) show would lead one to think that the Conservatives, Republicans and Tea party all want the police, DNR, and peace officers alike to loose their job. Thats NOT what they mean when they refer to small government! Take the blind fold off and you'll realize that!!!
> 
> For Example:
> A wise and frugal government which shall restrain men from injuring one another, which shall leave them otherwise free to regulate their own pursuits of industry and improvement, and shall not take from the mouth of labor the bread it has earned. This is the sum of good government.  Thomas Jefferson
> ...


That's actually not entirely Jefferson's quote, that's about half of what he said with phrases omitted intentionally. Not anyone's fault that it was misquoted, politicians have gouged the Founding Father's quotes and letters for their own political agenda for years. 

Regardless, as deregulation procedes to sweep the country we'll see less and less public servants. Get used to it, don't complain, you voted for it (in a round about way).


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Not to start more bashing of our CO's but...i find it bs that I get checked while chucking hardware or drifting skein just a few miles from somewhere like tippy or homestead and get checked on a regular basis, obviously doing nothing wrong, but they almost never show face anywhere that obviouse snagging goes on day in and day out They dont wanna deal with the hassel in my opinion, go to tippy at night and give out 25-30 tickets a night for an entirrre run and they will start making some money for the state.


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

Sparky23 said:


> Not to start more bashing of our CO's but...i find it bs that I get checked while chucking hardware or drifting skein just a few miles from somewhere like tippy or homestead and get checked on a regular basis, obviously doing nothing wrong, but they almost never show face anywhere that obviouse snagging goes on day in and day out They dont wanna deal with the hassel in my opinion, go to tippy at night and give out 25-30 tickets a night for an entirrre run and they will start making some money for the state.


there is alot more co's working the heavy pressure areas than you know of..for every 1 officer you see,there is 2-3 in the woods you dont..the rip snaggers get hit first due to its easy to see what they are up to..the drift snaggers get hit later if they are seen putting a foul hooked fish on the stringer,even then they wait til the dink gets to there truck/car and as soon as the fish hit the trunk,then they walk up..that way,it they so feel the need,they can take the car also...but when they are trying to watch 200 people,some get away with it..that just happens..if you want to make a difference...take a camera with you..when they are bringing a foul hooked fish in..take a pic..when they put it on the stringer..take another,along with a face pic of the person doing it..and turn it in...if you see someone running a snagg rig(sinker tied directly below a treble hook) take a pic of the person and the gear in the same pic..turn it in..along with lic.plate numbers..thats all they need to check a person at there house,thus getting em with the fish,and all there gear...and most of the time,other violations....


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Queequeg said:


> That's actually not entirely Jefferson's quote, that's about half of what he said with phrases omitted intentionally. Not anyone's fault that it was misquoted, politicians have gouged the Founding Father's quotes and letters for their own political agenda for years.
> 
> Regardless, as deregulation procedes to sweep the country we'll see less and less public servants. Get used to it, don't complain, you voted for it (in a round about way).


NOPE! This is a direct quote from HIS First Inaugural Address, Wednesday, March 4th, 1801, while its not the whole "address' It's a quote from it, as thats what quotes are  and yes indeeed I "DID" vote Republican, Conservative, Tea party or what ever ya wanna call it! Because I believe, in we the people, for the people and by the people, NOT "TAKE" from the people!! This thread wasn't suppose to turn political, but you turned it into one, feel free to start a thread on the sound off page where we can really see where this will go! 

The DNR is short staffed, have been for yrs, nothings changed! I am thankfull for the DNR as they help protect our way of life as hunters and fisherman! We all can do our part to help preserve this great states natural resources by following the laws that were laid before us!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

No offense lost, but im pretty sure you dont wanna be taking pictures of guys doing the snagging blatently, most of the time they travel in groups and if you take it you better be in a group to, and i know you dont normally see the co's but i fish enough up there and aruopnd the state to know if they were in the spots that they know they could hand out ticket s they wouldnt need to hide. I took 4 on sticks yesterday, and watched repeated blatent snagging like almost every trip is all im saying.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep its pretty sad.. But hey they cant be on every river, hole, run, dam, wier or (spawing gravel area) Thats why its best to keep the RAP line handy! Give it a call if no one comes out then simply walk over to the people vilotaing and let them know what they are doing is illegal! No harm there, and if they give you any hell for it, well thats what 911 and CPL's are for! Most people violate because their ignorant and don't know any better.. Teach the up and comming generation the right way from the get go and hopefully in will help instill the proper techniques for the future!


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Agreed all rap reports are investigated. Be careful approaching people these days they might have a cpl also or might not and still be carrying.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

cmueller302 said:


> Agreed all rap reports are investigated. Be careful approaching people these days they might have a cpl also or might not and still be carrying.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I agree, but you can confront someone and still be civil about it. Best advice is to first call the RAP hotline, cause then you have it on file, then simply tell the individual, "i'm not sure if your aware, but what your doing is illegal" no harm there, You might be suprized that most of the time, people tend to tone down the viloating after they realize some's actually paying attention! But it never hurts to get the best description you can of the individuals you can and realzy that to the RAP line! if they take it the wrong way or give you any flack, simply walk away and call the hotline number again if no one comes, thats what 911 is for..A few more cops out there than CO's and they will show up on a "domestic disturbance":evil:


----------



## cornmeal (Dec 31, 2010)

bottom line on anything its all about money if they ticket to many fishermen they will stop going hotels and food places will lose money level the playing field single hook only two fish daily limit anyone caught five hundred dollar fine:coolgleam


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

cornmeal said:


> bottom line on anything its all about money if they ticket to many fishermen they will stop going hotels and food places will lose money level the playing field single hook only two fish daily limit anyone caught five hundred dollar fine:coolgleam


This is a silly statement, and is obviously not from someone with any knowledge of how CO's do their jobs. As many have pointed out, there is no way for a CO to be at every spot, on every river, where people are trying snagging Salmon. You could put 100 CO's in the field and still not be able to cover all of those spots. But the RAP line does work, and everyone can do their part to call in snagging when they see it. There has been an organized effort by fishermen to assist the DNR with Riverwatch programs for many years. Despite all of the outcry on various web forums about snagging, there are typically very few people who actually turn out to make a difference.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

I totally understand why people get so upset about people snagging, it bothers me a little too to see people blatantly snagging when I am trying to fish legit. But if you go back in these forums as far as the search will let you, you will find forums just like this with people complaining about snagging, "where are the co's", "why are they not giving tickets" "call the rap line" ect, ect, ect,. Its all the same and it will never change. Especially at a place like tippy, will people snagging really effect you? There more than enough fish. It&#8217;s pretty common knowledge that where ever there is salmon there will be people snagging. Don&#8217;t let it bother you, just fish and have fun. They will get caught eventually. If you get bothered about snagging every time you salmon fish you won&#8217;t have much fun. 

Also, I do kind of agree with a previous post. If snagging was actually totally eliminated from the river I do think the economy would be affected. Just think about how many people you see snagging at a place like tippy, and then think about all the money those yahoos spend in the local area. Just a thought.


----------



## wolverinefan (Aug 13, 2006)

kwcharne said:


> Also, I do kind of agree with a previous post. If snagging was actually totally eliminated from the river I do think the economy would be affected. Just think about how many people you see snagging at a place like tippy, and then think about all the money those yahoos spend in the local area. Just a thought.


I am pretty certain those yahoos spend very little in a local area. If you could look at a cross section of the group we call "snaggers", I am sure most of them are of a lower socioeconomic status than the average hardware/fly/gut fishermen.. I doubt their spending, or lack there of, has any impact on the local economy. If anything the opposite is true and their presence on the river actually pulls money away from the local economy.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

kwcharne said:


> Also, I do kind of agree with a previous post. If snagging was actually totally eliminated from the river I do think the economy would be affected. Just think about how many people you see snagging at a place like tippy, and then think about all the money those yahoos spend in the local area. Just a thought.


If the snaggers weren't there there would be twice as many real sportsman in those areas. 
The only thing the low lifes spend money on is crap we don't need in our rivers( snagging hooks,lead,braid,and garbage). They bring their own wood for fires,they camp in the woods(and leave a mess), and they eat the deer they poach year round:yikes:.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just saying that they dont have to be everywhere, just could be at a few places, homestead, tippy, ext. Not over a mile from a launch site, where there is almost noone fishing. There isnt many so they should stay in high volume spots.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

They do patrol those places, as well as all the other places they need to be. If they planted themselves at Tippy Dam, and never left, the snaggers would move to somewhere the CO's weren't, and still do what they do. Instead of complaining, BE the difference. Call the RAP line, and leave a voicemail. They follow up on those. Leave a very specific voicemail about the location of the offenders, and a description of any unique characteristics, so the officers might be able to identify the perpetrators from hiding. That way they can testify in court to what they observed, if it comes down to that. That is what needs to happen. 
I have gotten to know quite a few COs over the years, and to a person they are all fantastic, and they all take what they do very seriously.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> If the snaggers weren't there there would be twice as many real sportsman in those areas.
> The only thing the low lifes spend money on is crap we don't need in our rivers( snagging hooks,lead,braid,and garbage). They bring their own wood for fires,they camp in the woods(and leave a mess), and they eat the deer they poach year round:yikes:.


Good point. Lead weighted treble hooks!! What the freak!!! Tackle shops should not be selling these!!! What else would they be used but to snag!! They should be banned!!! Outlawed!! Plus 40 lb monos or firelines at the bottom of the river!!! Its trash that we don't need in OUR rivers. And transporting firewood that probably has Ash Borers that desimate our ash trees. This is YOUR State Michiganders!!! Help protect it!!!

RAP Hotline: 1-800-292-7800


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The tackle shops make roughly $1 profit per lead snagging "lure" they sell. The guys who own, and operate the shops, are not making more money than they know what to do with, in general. If someone became a "conscientious objector," and refused to sell those, the other shops would just pick up the slack, and make more profit - which the objector would not make. One shop owner told me he makes around $15,000 each year on the sale of those things. It is tough to talk them out of that, when they struggle in their day-to-day operations. The DNR would love to ban lead lures, but then what would we do with all the jigs we love to fish with? 

I am not defending snagging in any way. If every snagger changed their ways, and decided to fish with legal methods, the tackle shops would sell a lot more normal gear, and wouldn't miss the revenue from snagging lures. But I don't see that happening anytime soon. It hasn't happened in the last 40 years. Even if the lures were banned, people would still come up with creative ways to snag. It never ceases to amaze me when I find an old spark plug on the ground at Suicide Bend (and I find them every year) - knowing some moron used it for weight while they were snagging Salmon. 

Do you want to know the beautiful thing about fair hooking Salmon, other than the fact it is legal? You can pretty much stand in one place, and pull them to you. Unless it is a giant fish, you don't have to chase them downstream, hollering "FISH COMING DOWN." When they are hooked in the mouth, you can turn them, and pull them upstream. When they are hooked in the assets, they are always going away from you. On the other hand, snaggers have no use for loose eggs. :evilsmile


----------



## Dr. Steelhead (Nov 2, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> Do you want to know the beautiful thing about fair hooking Salmon, other than the fact it is legal? You can pretty much stand in one place, and pull them to you. Unless it is a giant fish, you don't have to chase them downstream, hollering "FISH COMING DOWN." When they are hooked in the mouth, you can turn them, and pull them upstream. When they are hooked in the assets, they are always going away from you. On the other hand, snaggers have no use for loose eggs. :evilsmile


Absolutely love it when guys to the left of the stairs walk fish down 100 yds or so to the right of the stairs just to run them into the bank. All while saying "hooked in the mouth". I did snap a pic last year of someone's foul hooked fish.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

cornmeal said:


> bottom line on anything its all about money if they ticket to many fishermen they will stop going hotels and food places will lose money level the playing field single hook only two fish daily limit anyone caught five hundred dollar fine:coolgleam


 
:lol::lol::lol:

OMG.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

wolverinefan said:


> I am pretty certain those yahoos spend very little in a local area. If you could look at a cross section of the group we call "snaggers", I am sure most of them are of a lower socioeconomic status than the average hardware/fly/gut fishermen.. I doubt their spending, or lack there of, has any impact on the local economy. If anything the opposite is true and their presence on the river actually pulls money away from the local economy.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Sounds about right. That's halarious :lol:


----------



## ericjames (Aug 29, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ericjames (Aug 29, 2009)

Im from the UP and here is where we have lack of DNR. I was on the little manistee and saw 3 different DNR talked to them all and they checked everyones licence.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Some fun facts/observations regarding Tippy.

I've counted as many as 30 different state license plates.
During our cleanup after the run last year, we found every imaginable contraption for tossing weighted hooks. Spark plugs, huge truck wheel nuts, rocks.
Besides the regular high # test line we found a tangle of weed whacker line and another of 200# test nylon twine... most of that stuff could kill a wader if his feet got tangled badly.

When they are on patrol, the CO's have some pretty good tricks.
They can have one on each side of the river night vision glassing the other side and reporting activity/descriptions to that other CO.
Last year a CO busted a few guys and the word spread to watch out for the guy in the tan jacket. After a while the CO went up and changed to a blue jacket and busted some more. 
They bust a fair share but so many are repeaters they just keep coming back...and both sides have to keep changing tactics.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> OMG.


 Gotta love that cornmeal!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

cornmeal said:


> bottom line on anything its all about money if they ticket to many fishermen they will stop going hotels and food places will lose money level the playing field single hook only two fish daily limit anyone caught five hundred dollar fine:coolgleam


Its all about the cornmeal!


----------



## tobybul (Oct 31, 2009)

jimp said:


> ...........Besides the regular high # test line we found a tangle of weed whacker line and another of 200# test nylon twine... most of that stuff could kill a wader if his feet got tangled badly........


Definitely a safety issue.... I still say that we Michiganders need to not only take care of our natural resources but also look out for it. The time we stop caring is the time we will lose what we enjoy. All these junk we chuck to the river has its effect on the fish habitat and environment....and as jimp said, are a serious safety issue for all of us.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

There's a river watch looking for volunteers and not getting many, pretty much every year.

I personally like to pull my cell phone out, make a call, identify myself and what I am wearing and ask them to have the CO speak with me and I will point out the guys that are snagging........works even when there is no signal.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

2PawsRiver said:


> There's a river watch looking for volunteers and not getting many, pretty much every year.
> 
> I personally like to pull my cell phone out, make a call, identify myself and what I am wearing and ask them to have the CO speak with me and I will point out the guys that are snagging........works even when there is no signal.


Who do we contact if we want to participate in the River Watch?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Here you go....

The Department of Natural Resources and Environment, with the help of volunteers from across the state, recently conducted its annual Riverwatch patrol in an effort to deter the illegal take of salmon on the Manistee River at Tippy Dam in Manistee County.
Volunteers assisted local conservation officers with patrolling the river, reporting several incidences of salmon being taken using illegal methods and gear. "The primary focus of this year's patrol was visibility and deterrence," said Sgt. Kevin Hackworth of the DNRE's Law Enforcement Division. "The patrollers' orange vests clearly mark them as volunteers, letting potential violators and others know how important the ethical take of salmon is to Michigan citizens as well as the DNRE." Hackworth added that volunteers also reported numerous positive comments about the Riverwatch program from anglers.

This year's volunteers included outdoors columnist Joe Boomgaard and his father Phil, DNRE fisheries biologist Mark Tonello and his son Derek, Breck Hudson of Belleville and Jim Mann of Brethren. Each year Jim McCarron of White Lake organizes the group and coordinates with DNRE officers to conduct the patrol.

"The program also gives the public a chance to better understand what a conservation officer's job is really like and what goes into protecting our natural resources and environment," said Hackworth. "We thank these volunteers for getting involved."

Those interested in volunteering for the next Riverwatch patrol can contact Jim McCarron at [email protected].


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks, Mark. I hope you can make it all the way there, this year.  Looking forward to some new faces, with all the interest in thwarting snagging at Tippy dam. 

Oh, and for the original poster - Bay City Kiddoo. ALWAYS have an extra reel, or two. A big King can trash your drag, and leave your reel ruined. Parts can break. I like to have multiple copies of the same reel, so parts are inter-changeable. Different sizes of line on the spools, though; with backup line I can spool up with, if I need to. I do this based on almost 40 years of experience. Also, make a list of things to take fishing, and check every single item off when it is packed in your vehicle, and not before. Trust me. I have forgotten my reel, waders, fishing rod, headlamp, etc. It sucks to drive 2 hours for a March Steelhead trip, only to realize you forgot your waders. It sucks worse to have your rod, and no reel; or vice versa.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Hows it go, it's better to have started and not fininshed, then to have never started at all.....or maybe that is love.....:lol:

Already planning on being on the River the 2nd of October through the 7th, but will try to make other dates if needed.

Thanks for staying after this, I know it can be frustrating.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I think the visibility is probably the biggest deterrent of all I may look for a military style green shirt and baseball cap to wear this year!:lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Good thought, checked Ebay without any luck.

Any CO's with a spare xxl shirt I could have, would of course have to take off the patches, could get a fake badge and a hat that says DNR.......could be real fun.:evil:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> Good thought, checked Ebay without any luck.
> 
> Any CO's with a spare xxl shirt I could have, would of course have to take off the patches, could get a fake badge and a hat that says DNR.......could be real fun.:evil:


I see your humor between the lines.
For others that might take that thought and put it to use:
Some of those drunks can get pretty belligerent over something stupid like which rock to stand on, I'd leave the badge and cap part to the trained professionals...those with boo-koo backup,


----------

